# Audio/video sync problem



## mariyasmth11 (Aug 31, 2009)

well I am converting using the imtoo DVD ripper platinum, I have been working for about a week now and yet when I watch the video (mp4) on my video ipod or my blackberry 8830 the audio place about 1 second before the mouth actually moves, anyone else with this similar issue or anyone know how to fix it???


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Pretty sure this would be a software issue, also it could be the speed your using or not using that is causing your problem.


----------

